# FINALLY! Whitetail | Tamron 150-600



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

Finally a decent shot of a whitetail, however I am kicking myself in the rear!!!!

This guy caught me completely off guard.

I got into my new spot where I saw some doe come through and kept watching the clearing to the left, as there was a cornfield to my right.

I tapped my deer call a few times and heard some rustling come out of the cornfield.

This guy came prancing out, and I just sat there watching him for a minute. Hoping he would stop to eat and I could get into position. As he was only 30 yards away. 

He instantly saw me.

Anywho, he started prancing to the left and I knew he was going to take off if I raised my camera. But nothing is worse than being out in the woods for hours and finally seeing something just to lose it!

So I said screw it and slowly pulled my camera up and he was watching every move I made and he just kept prancing. I got my camera up to my face, tapped my call and he stopped in his tracks.

I quickly focused and as the shutter snapped he took off like a bat out of hell!

I snapped a couple more as he ran and jumped off.

Talk about a adrenaline rush.

However, I slightly missed the focus, its okay, but it could of been a lot sharper!!!!!! Dammit.

You live you learn.

Enjoy!

1. 6 point Whitetail






2. Its crazy how they jump and land


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice narration, it's clear what you mean by his look in the first one. Taking decent photos in a zoo is something, but it's so cool when you can do the same out in the wild..


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Nice narration, it's clear what you mean by his look in the first one. Taking decent photos in a zoo is something, but it's so cool when you can do the same out in the wild..


Thank you Raj! I completely agree, anyone can take amazing zoo pictures, but to even get within reach of a whitetail is one tough task. As I'm learning right now. 

I've already spent countless hours in the woods and rarely have anything to show I'm proud of, this was my first shot and I'm still disappointed in myself lol


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 18, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I've already spent countless hours in the woods and rarely have anything to show I'm proud of, this was my first shot and I'm still disappointed in myself lol


You shouldn't be, these are fine shots considering you had so little time to do everything. And no matter how good a shot you get, there'll always be a scope for improvement.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice......we have whitetails that come in our back yard....always does....never a buck.....the bucks around here, though small, are real cagey.......


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice shots.  


now look around and see if you can find your eyepiece on the ground


----------



## waday (Sep 18, 2014)

Ooo! Nice shots! I really like the first. His expression is the best.

Congrats on getting a few shots off!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Nice shots.
> 
> 
> now look around and see if you can find your eyepiece on the ground



 lol, yeah its gone, I covered about 50 acres lmao



waday said:


> Ooo! Nice shots! I really like the first. His expression is the best.
> 
> Congrats on getting a few shots off!


Thank you


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 18, 2014)

Yup, nice shots Scar.  

So funny - but certainly can relate to what you must have thought and felt at the time.  I think it really brings the kid out of someone.  Hide & Seek comes to mind.  

If your girlfriend ever goes out with you,  you will be amazed at the hand gestures and gyrations you will do to make sure she see's what you see without scaring the subject away.  It can be comical and frustrating.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Yup, nice shots Scar.
> 
> So funny - but certainly can relate to what you must have thought and felt at the time.  I think it really brings the kid out of someone.  Hide & Seek comes to mind.
> 
> If your girlfriend ever goes out with you,  you will be amazed at the hand gestures and gyrations you will do to make sure she see's what you see without scaring the subject away.  It can be comical and frustrating.


My fiancé is not aloud to go with me hahhahha.

She can't sit still or keep quiet lol.

Then again, maybe thats why I love her so much, she sure does keep things interesting.

But yes, there is nothing like seeing a Buck, or even a doe come into view and to see how close you can get to it. Very kid like.


----------



## MystrE (Sep 18, 2014)

Those are some very nice photos! I know a lot of deer hunters that rarely see anything while in the woods so you did good with those shots. There are woods behind my house and I've seen deer back there; I've frozen one or two just by doing a low "hah" sound by using my upper chest muscles. Their curiosity freezes them in their tracks. I've also seen far too many deer white flags running away from me as well. 
I do astronomy as a hobby and many nights will have deer running along the tree line that comes up to my back yard. They'll blow at me and I'll grunt back at them; they'll even blow at my neighbor's basset hound. I enjoy walking the woods behind my house but once deer season starts, I stay out because I don't want to get impaled by some overzealous deer hunter's arrow. 
The more images I see from that Tamron 150-600 zoom, the "more lens lust" I get.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

Haha, thats funny MystrE. It gets frustrating though, when all you want is a silly picture and they run off lol

And yes, the Tamron is a fantastic lens! A must have in my book.


----------



## baturn (Sep 18, 2014)

Excellent! Especially the 2nd. After many years of hunting and wild life photography (attempted) , I fully empathize with both the frustration and the joy of success. Well done!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

baturn said:


> Excellent! Especially the 2nd. After many years of hunting and wild life photography (attempted) , I fully empathize with both the frustration and the joy of success. Well done!


Thank you! It makes sitting for countless hours, counting how many planes you see, or how many squirrels you see, and......

It makes it all worth it when you have something to show for yourself.


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 18, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> But yes, there is nothing like seeing a Buck, or even a doe come into view and to see how close you can get to it. Very kid like.


Even more so, with a bow and arrow in hand.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 18, 2014)

this makes me want a big old lens! how fun. lol except I probably wouldn't survive squatting around in the woods. ;\


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> Even more so, with a bow and arrow in hand.


Thats the plan, I just picked up my broadheads the other day, and it was a unique feeling lol



frommrstomommy said:


> this makes me want a big old lens! how fun. lol except I probably wouldn't survive squatting around in the woods. ;\


Its a good workout too lol


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 18, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Thats the plan, I just picked up my broadheads the other day, and it was a unique feeling lol
> 
> 
> Its a good workout too lol



It's not the workout I'm worried about.. the bugs/small flying things/critters I'm worried about. lol I already do some interesting dances when I come into contact with these at NORMAL sessions.. I can't imagine if I was deliberately creeping around in the bushes and tall grass. I'd be screaming like a little girl and scaring them off surely.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> It's not the workout I'm worried about.. the bugs/small flying things/critters I'm worried about. lol I already do some interesting dances when I come into contact with these at NORMAL sessions.. I can't imagine if I was deliberately creeping around in the bushes and tall grass. I'd be screaming like a little girl and scaring them off surely.


Oh does that make me laugh....Nothing like walking into a 4 ft spider web and getting completely covered in icky webs and bugs hahahhahaha.


----------



## John_Olexa (Sep 18, 2014)

Those are very nice images!! I'll stick to shooting them with a camera though, absolutely no desire to kill one.


----------



## Hunter58 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice captures.  I never see bucks around here, only does.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

Hunter58 said:


> Nice captures.  I never see bucks around here, only does.


Same here. 99/100 times for me they are does. And once in a great while, bam! Out of no where. Buck. 

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Sep 18, 2014)

Just got a tamron today! Super excited, now I just have to find deer


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Just got a tamron today! Super excited, now I just have to find deer


That's awesome Runnah!!! Where did you get it from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Sep 18, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a tamron today! Super excited, now I just have to find deer
> ...




In a whim I stopped at the only photo place in Maine and they had one canon mount on the shelf. It was meant to be!


----------



## jidoe80 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice shot!


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice attempt. It's funny how instantly your adrenalin rises when you finally see a buck. Next time when he starts to take off just yell "hey" saves you from messing with your call and should freeze him in his tracks. You might crop the first one in from the right moving him out of center of the frame.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 18, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the workout I'm worried about.. the bugs/small flying things/critters I'm worried about. lol I already do some interesting dances when I come into contact with these at NORMAL sessions.. I can't imagine if I was deliberately creeping around in the bushes and tall grass. I'd be screaming like a little girl and scaring them off surely.
> ...


Nice job!  LOL, this made me laugh too.  I go into some nasty places and I know that spider web you are talking about.  Today I went running through the woods trying to see where an Eagle had went to and proceeded running through a field of yellow flowers being chased by bees, mosquitoes and spiders, lol...


----------



## BillM (Sep 18, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> ...went running through the woods trying to see where an Eagle had went to and proceeded running through a field of yellow flowers being chased by bees, mosquitoes and spiders, lol...




Now there is a print I would spend more than a few dollars on, a man in a fish suit being chased through a field of flowers by spiders and bees LOL





And beautiful whitetail shots !!!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 19, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > frommrstomommy said:
> ...



Now thats funny! I agree, I would so buy that print too lol

Sometimes when I see those webs, it freaks me out thinking how big that spider has to be. Just waiting to step into a foot trap and be hoisted from the ground lol


----------



## snerd (Sep 19, 2014)

What are u shooting? I have extra eyepiece for Canon 7D & 5D3 I'd give up.


----------

